# Monitor mit mehreren Quellen nutzbar



## Dragosius (8. August 2022)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Bildschirm, bei dem ich einfach mit einem Tastendruck zwischen zwei verschiedenen Quellen umschalten kann.
Aktuell nutze ich einen 27 Zoll Bildschirm und in etwa diese Größe würde ich mir gerne wieder zulegen.

Könnt ihr mir hier Empfehlungen geben, welche Bildschirme das gut können?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Zvoni (8. August 2022)

Bei uns in der Firma haben wir hauptsächlich Samsungs im Einsatz.
Kommt auf das genaue Modell an, welche Anschlüsse dann vorhanden sind (DP, HDMI, DVI usw.)
Wenn man weiss wie der "Schalter" (bei mir rechte untere Ecke auf der Rückseite des Monitors) funktioniert, ist recht schnell umgeschaltet.

Wobei: Was genau meinst du mit "Quelle"? Welcher Anschluss am Monitor verwendet wird, oder zweiten/weitere Rechner, welche am gleichen Bildschirm hängen sollen?


----------



## Dragosius (8. August 2022)

Ja ich will einfach einen Standrechner und einen Laptop daran anschließen und immer wieder umschalten können.


----------



## Zvoni (8. August 2022)

Ahh....was du willst ist ein KVM-Umschalter.
1 Monitor --> 2 Rechner (wobei du immer nur einen auf dem Monitor siehst, aber per "Umschalten" auf den anderen wechselst)

Genau aufpassen, welche Anschlüsse welches Gerät hat.
Wenn du nen Mix hast (PC hat DVI, Laptop hat HDMI, Monitor hat DisplayPort) kanns teuer werden
KVM-Switches
Bei den Dingern gibt's dann eine Tastenkombination mit denen man hin- und her schalten kann (übrigens: Tastatur und Maus werden MIT "umgeschaltet").
Bei nem uralten Ding was ich mal in der Firma benutzt habe (VGA, kannst ausrechnen wie lange das her ist), war das "NUM+Minus+1/2"
Also auf dem Ziffernblock der Tastatur NUM und Minus-Zeichen gleichzeitig drücken, danach 1 oder 2 je nachdem welchen "Kanal" ich wollte, gefolgt von der Enter-taste (glaube ich. ist lange her)
Steht eh im Handbuch des KVM
Hier mal ne Übersicht für HDMI: HDMI USB KVM-Switches
Die aktuellen haben sogar nen "Quickswitch"


----------



## Dragosius (8. August 2022)

Für mich wäre es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn beide Geräte mit Displayport angeschlossen werden.
Notfalls kann ich mir auch einen HDMI-Displayport Adapter zulegen, das ist ja kein Problem.

So wie ich das verstanden habe, meinst du ein externes Gerät.
Ich muss leider sagen, ich habe mit solchem externen Umschaltern in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Zvoni (8. August 2022)

Ja, externes Gerät.
Hatte nie Probleme damit.
Monitor mit zwei DisplayPorts wird aber nicht billig (Falls du überhaupt einen findest)
Top 5 Monitors With Dual DisplayPort


----------



## Dragosius (8. August 2022)

Danke, dann schaue ich mal auf der Webseite, was es da so gibt.


----------



## Dragosius (8. August 2022)

Gut dass ich die Hinweise gelesen habe, denn Adapter funktionieren da nicht, also muss ich HDMI verwenden, da der Laptop kein Displayport hat.

Mein Standrechner hingegen hat Beides.

Ich habe da folgendes Produkt gefunden, was sehr gut aussieht:
2-Port 1080p USB HDMI Kabel KVM-Switch mit Remote Taste, FHD 1920x1080, Aten CS22HF

Ich hätte da nur noch eine Detailfrage.
Gibt es auch Geräte, wo der HDMI-Anschluss hinten ist, denn Das Bildschirmkabel brauche ich im Gegensatz zu Maus und Tastatur nicht vorne anschließen, so dass es etwas ungünstig auf dem Tisch rum liegt.


----------



## Technipion (8. August 2022)

Hey,
darf ich noch fragen wie genau du auf dieses Setup kommst? Also was bringt es dir, den Bildschirm zwischen Laptop und Desktop umzuschalten? Der Laptop hat ja schon einen Bildschirm, warum dann den Monitor nicht einfach dem Desktop überlassen?

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Dragosius (8. August 2022)

Mir ist für bestimme Arbeiten der Bildschirm am Laptop einfach zu klein und außerden sind des Öfteren 2 Bildschirme sehr praktisch. 

P.S.
Es handelt sich um den Laptop der Firma und ich möchte es mir im Home-Office nur etwas bequemer einrichten.
In der Firma stehen uns 2 externe Bildschirme zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technipion (8. August 2022)

Ah, ja da hast du natürlich Recht! Viel Bildschirmfläche - wenn sie denn richtig genutzt wird - kann schon sehr die eigene Effizienz verbessern.

Falls es dir allerdings rein darum geht 2 Bildschirme zu haben, könntest du dir mal Barrier anschauen. Dabei handelt es sich um Freie quelloffene Software in Form eines virtuallen KVM-Switches. Damit kannst du deinen Laptop und deinen Desktop quasi "zusammenkleben" und wie eine Maschine bedienen.

Und natürlich bleibt noch die Option einfach noch einen Bildschirm zusätzlich zu kaufen 

Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen, meine Erfahrung mit KVM-Switches ist nämlich eher durchwachsen.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Dragosius (8. August 2022)

Ein weiterer Bildschirm geht leider nicht, da ich bereits 2 Bildschirme privat auf dem Tisch stehen habe.
Einen der beiden Bildschirme würde ich gerne während der Arbeitszeit umschalten können.

Meine Tendenz fällt gerade zu folgendem Produkt:
4K 60 Hz UHD 2-Port HDMI 2.0 + USB 2.0 + Audio KVM-Switch mit Hotkey und Remote-Umschaltung - UNICLASS UHi-TA2

Das ist zwar nochmal etwas teuerer, aber die Beschreibung ist echt gut und ich will keinen Schrott kaufen.


----------



## Technipion (8. August 2022)

Dragosius hat gesagt.:


> Das ist zwar nochmal etwas teuerer, aber die Beschreibung ist echt gut und ich will keinen Schrott kaufen.


Das ist eine sehr weise Entscheidung. Und der Switch, den du da rausgesucht hast, scheint auch wirklich etwas zu taugen.

In diesem Sinne: viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Setup!


----------

